# Brick Farm House and 5 Acres for Rent. Ready for Homesteaders!



## Rainbeau777 (May 21, 2003)

SW Ohio: 2 story old brick farmhouse, deep in the country, is ready for some fresh homesteaders. 5 acres already in pasture, or you can plant corn or a huge garden next Spring. A very nice creek is at the back of the property for you to enjoy. I have put a lot of money into the home and it has some nice updates. I just need a break for a few years, as I have been caring for my farm and home and animals for 10 yrs, most of the years by myself. I will rent my place to a single or to a small family for 3-5 years, as desired. Must have good credit and be willing to care for the animals already on the homestead. It's a beautiful place...I am just exhausted. Please private message me for cost and details. Thank you!


----------

